# Microwave beets?



## gage (Jul 18, 2010)

Are 1 to 3 inch beets good candidates for microwave cooking ? I have a small microwave a pretty much use it for thawing and reheating only . My wife does potatoes in it sometimes.


----------



## missM (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know about microwave beets, but duaghter whom I'm staying with whilst recovering from hand surgery, did baby beets in the oven tonight.   She did them with cloves of garlic, fresh thyme and olive oil.   Wrapped the lot in foil and roasted... ummmmm..... yummm.....


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 19, 2010)

Definitely microwave your beets, though I do prefer roasting in the oven, but that takes 60-90 minutes and you can do them in the microwave about 20-30 minutes.  Just remember to turn them (not the plate) once or twice so they cook evenly.


----------



## gage (Jul 19, 2010)

I do bake them once in a while ,that's a different taste altogether.


----------

